# Help with home network/internet setup--using Netgear ProSafe Router and switch



## Pam (Oct 24, 2015)

We had the following setup for our home internet and it was working but we had to reset it and now we have no internet access. I logged into the router and the setup instructions say to "auto-detect IP" and it won't detect anything--this is when I have an Ethernet cable going from router to computer and the cable modem has Ethernet going to the router's WAN port.

The setup is as follows:
--we have rooms that have Ethernet (wired) jacks in the house so we have a cable/coax hub in the basement; Cat5/6(not sure) cables go from the basement to our media closet upstairs--this cable plugs into the NetGear ProSafe SRXN3205 into one of the LAN ports.
--We also have 2 Netgear 8 port switches, one in the basement and one up in the media closet. An Ethernet cable goes from the ProSafe to the 8 port switch in the closet. The cable modem Ethernet cable goes into the WAN port on the ProSafe. I have unplugged the cable
Modem and ProSafe router and then rebooted one at a time starting with the cable modem. It still will not obtain an IP for internet. What am I doing wrong?

This was initially setup by a friend who does IT but he's not available this weekend.

Please help!!!

I attached pictures from both the media closet and the basement for your reference.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 24, 2015)

Need more info on what you mean by "reset". If you reset the router and lost the configuration, you might have to setup your ETH1 port for LAN and ETH4 for WAN.

I am not familiar with that specific router, but you might need to read the setup instructions and connect to its console/serial port and/or a specific LAN port via a laptop and Ethernet cable first to get it setup.

If you're not familiar with that, you might need to wait for your IT friend. 

Looks like a decent setup for home though! Hope we can get you working. Sorry I'm not more familiar with that router...


----------



## Pam (Oct 24, 2015)

By reset I mean that we lost all the configuration settings. I did try to connect it via a computer and login to the router/access point to reconfigure the settings but part or all of the problem is that we must be missing a setting that helps it detect the IP address and we've looked in the manual and we've looked through all possible settings and can't figure it out. 

Any other input is appreciated.


----------



## Pam (Oct 24, 2015)

Installation guide for the router. I followed the instructions and auto-detect failed.

http://www.downloads.netgear.com/files/SRXN3205_IG_23Jun08.pdf


----------



## Kursah (Oct 24, 2015)

Pam said:


> By reset I mean that we lost all the configuration settings. I did try to connect it via a computer and login to the router/access point to reconfigure the settings but part or all of the problem is that we must be missing a setting that helps it detect the IP address and we've looked in the manual and we've looked through all possible settings and can't figure it out.
> 
> Any other input is appreciated.



You say try to connect..are you able to get into the router UI?

And you're sure your ISP service hands out DHCP? If so it should be picking up. Power cycle your modem again and see if it pulls down properly.

I guess I assumed from the pictures you're on a cable service...is this the case?

Lastly...if you take the Ethernet cable from your routers WAN port and connect it to your laptop do you resolve an IP address via DHCP? You'll be directly connected to the modem at this point. This will verify the modem and service are doing their job.

With the rest of your network...did you happen to backup the router config to a file you can upload back to it? If not...definitely do so in the future as it'll save you a lotta time...especially if you have a more advanced or specific config between network, routing and firewall rules.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 24, 2015)

!!!IMPORTANT!! when configuring WAN setup please immediately reboot if it does prompt you to do so instead of 'saving settings' and the. Configuring other things.. sometimes during such steps the WAN interface does not apply changes properly. Ive had that on fortinet firewalls as well as cyberoam. Also please make sure that the interface isn't part of a VLAN till it gets the IP address. do you have any VLANs configured???


----------



## Pam (Oct 24, 2015)

See my responses below in red.




Kursah said:


> You say try to connect..are you able to get into the router UI? Yes, see attached screen shots.
> 
> And you're sure your ISP service hands out DHCP? If so it should be picking up. Power cycle your modem again and see if it pulls down properly. Not sure but I think so. We have xfinity/Comcast cable modem
> 
> ...


----------



## Kursah (Oct 24, 2015)

The test I suggest is only temporary...just to test that your service is providing an IP address. So unplug the cable from your WAN port...plug into your laptop...if you get an IP address and Internet access then we have verified your service provider's good to go...it likely is and this won't take any time to do. Once this is verified...plug the cable back into the WAN port...

The pictures show your WAN port state is down and disconnected. That signifies to me it is not enabled. This needs to occur.

WAN for PPPOE tends to be used for DSL at least in this area...it also used to be used for dial up. I doubt you need this setup for your cable service.

I would question the WAN port tagging on that router. I am on my cell phone so am not going to try and load the routers manual.. But is there a WAN port labeled and predefined or do you need to define/tag it?

If that's the case what remixedcat suggested needs to happen. Sounds like this router needs more configuration yet before you'll resolve internet access. Your WAN status needs to be up and connected. Down and disconnected equals no internet.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 24, 2015)

This might be a long shot but you should call your ISP and have them reset the lease on your connection. Then maybe your modem will pick up a WAN address.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 25, 2015)

Also...not sure if you read the quickstart guide: 

http://www.downloads.netgear.com/files/SRXN3205_IG_23Jun08.pdf

Judging by your original pictures you have the WAN port connected properly and it appears that the lights are properly illuminated. So it is either a firewall/WAN config issue or an ISP provider issue, but the lights on your modem appear to be stating a good connection.

If you test the connection straight to your laptop and resolve Internet as I suggested before, that will narrow down the ISP-side...but I'm pretty sure it's with your router/firewall appliance. Check that quick start guide and see if it helps at all. Keep us posted.


----------



## Pam (Oct 25, 2015)

I had the ISP reset the modem and there was a setting in the network config of the router that I had to change. It was a hard coded DHCP instead of auto detect. Thanks for all of your help. We have internet!! Finally.


----------

